# weight training verses a Boxer's workout



## GFR (Aug 24, 2006)

[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]By [/FONT]*Joe Leinhauser*
*[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]
Clearing up some of the negative myths in regards
to weight training verses a Boxer's workout.

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Get comfortable and be prepared to read, it will be worth your time![/SIZE][/FONT]*                                         [FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1] First off, you are not alone wondering if a Boxer should weight train. If you click around 
 on the different boxing web sites, you'll read pros and cons on the subject. Trying to 
 figure out if you should include weightlifting can be confusing. Almost every person that 
 starts up with me for boxing instruction will ask --- ???Should I stop lifting???, "Will weights 
 make me slow", "Will I get too big and muscle bound", "Aren't body and core exercises 
 enough". The answer to all these concerns is NO. One thing for certain, you will need to 
 become better educated about your training, you will need to learn how to properly mix 
 weight training within your boxing training, and you will need to be careful not to over 
 train.

 Some sources totally axe the thought of any weight training, claiming that you should 
 only stick with fast twitch type exercises, that this is what makes for an efficient fast 
 fighter. This is not my belief, I believe that the Boxer should be a well rounded trained 
 athlete by incorporating several types of training (see the below 3 categories). 

 Lets say, if all you did were fast explosive type exercises, how long do you think tendons 
 would last, and are you doing any training for prevention of injuries. If you are whipping 
 dumbbells or bags up off the ground and into the air, wouldn't you think it makes sense 
 to have some sort of muscle density.

 Perhaps you think by doing stretching exercises, this will prevent any injuries. Yes, of 
 course stretching does defend against injuries, don???t ever stop stretching. Understand, 
 your muscles is where all the follow through comes from, it needs to be a strong solid 
 base. It is with strength training that will give you a muscle strength base.

 Did you know that you can be STRONG and still be FAST and AGILE. All three can be 
 accomplished, ALL THREE CAN BE PART OF YOUR WORKOUT.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif] 

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1] Mike Tyson went crazy beyond weight training, he was a heavy squatter. He trained 
 more like a powerlifter slash bodybuilder. But, he knew his body and knew what he was 
 made of. To train heavy like him is not for most. Remember when Evander Holyfield hired 
 Lee Haney Mr. Olympia 8 times. Holyfield had Haney help him to put on size.

 My point being, weight training is a necessary tool for the boxer. You do need strength 
 behind your punches. To train only for speed will not make you a power puncher. A hard 
 puncher/hitter must come from somewhere. Even to develop your legs with weight 
 training will give you more power behind your punch, it will generate power from the 
 ground up to your punch. In the ring, your body will more readily take to the punches.

 The great news about adding weight training to your boxing workout is that, it doesn't 
 take much to make a difference. Meaning, to do just a few basic bread and butter type 
 exercises is all you need. This makes for a quick workout. You should not to do super 
 heavy weights, a lot of reps or sets. You are NOT to train like a bodybuilder either. Just 
 keep it simple. If you go super heavy, it will tear you down, affecting your shoulders for 
 punching.

 Here's me as an example: In my competitive powerlifting days, I use to bench press over 
 500 lbs., I weighed 250. I now weigh 205 lbs. at 6' tall. Now, on my chest/shoulder/arm 
 day, I keep my bench press between 225 to 275, I only do 4 sets and that's it. I only 
 bench press 1 to 2 times per month, I do dumbbell chest presses mainly. Same goes for 
 shoulders, I do BB Press 1 x per month, and DB Shoulder Press the other days. Bi and tri 
 work is very basic, being careful not to overwork the arms. Back to the shoulders --- 
 the shoulders are made up of several cross fibers, and of three muscle heads, you do not 
 want to over train them for boxing. Boxing uses so much shoulders as it is, and don't 
 forget, they get used with your pushups and pullups. In addition to my pressing move- 
 ments, I will do upright rows, and maybe some side lateral lifts, shrugs, and that's it! [/SIZE][/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Okay, here we go with the rest of the story.

                                                                                         [/SIZE][/FONT]* 




​[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1] Here are 3 categories that should be included in your boxing training. The following in no 
 particular order.

*1)* Basic Weight Training. Purpose: To build a solid foundation, giving you muscle density. 
 Workouts to consist of compound movements for each muscle group. Compound exercises 
 would be your Bench Presses, Shoulder Presses, Squats and/or Leg Presses, Deadlifts (or 
 Partial Pulls), etc. These exercises will develop strength, along with helping to increase 
 balance throughout the body. 

 Calories should be monitored so that the physical size being gained is muscle and not 
 body fat.

*2)* Explosive Movements/Fast Twitch. This would be Power Cleans, Dumbbell Snatches, 
 Dumbbell Power Jumps. This type of training will increase speed and power explosiveness. 
 Be very careful, the joints can take a beating. This is why strength weight training as 
 mentioned above is important (a solid foundation).

*3)* Body Exercises and Core Training. This would be exercises such as Pullups, Pushups, 
 Karate Squats, Box Runs, Medicine Ball. These exercises will preserve the Boxer's body 
 for its operational/functional purposes.[/SIZE][/FONT]




 
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1] Book reference: ???[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]The Ultimate Guide to Weight Training fro Boxing[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]???.
 It???s not one to live by, but it will give you some useful ideas of how to incorporate weight 
 training. Here are a few of the topics: How to increase your punching speed, prevent 
 injuries, add power to all your punches. I bought it through Amazon for $16, you can read
 about it out at [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]sportsworkout.com[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1] they sell it for $27.

 I have to say this, I do receive flak from some of the 'know it alls' out there in cyberland.
 They seem to miss my point (somehow??) and turn it around by stating, "Do you want to 
 be a Bodybuilder or a Boxer". I train myself and my people in all physical aspects. The 
 human body is amazing, if you know how to train it smart, your accomplishments will be 
 greater than your opponent. I leave no stone unturned. 

 Can so many be wrong, and just a handful be correct. Who in there sane mind would 
 think that weight training diminishes the Boxer???s ability to perform. Think about it, how 
 can adding muscle strength not prove to be greatly beneficial. Who was it that came 
 along to claim, just because you do a few exercises different from the other boxers in 
 the gym, or you did a few extra reps, it was labeled as a bodybuilder's workout. 

 It's like saying that wrestlers only train using 'Push and Pull' movements, which would be 
 seated rows, front pulldowns, and exercises that simulate what they do on the mat. Well 
 yes, this is their main focus, but they also do other type of weight training exercises that
 could be labeled Bodybuiling exercises.

 Powerlifters have always believed that they should not do any extra weight training, they
 stick with very basic movements and max out with only 1 to 3 reps. My wife Renene broke
 this theory. When she started out she told herself that she did not want to look like the
 typical female powerlifter, she did not want to carry around extra fat and have a barrel
 looking body. She knew it was possible to have a nice shape and to still be strong. She
 was always teased in the gym by the other powerlifters, "Are you a bodybuilder or powerlifter". She did do quite of few bodybuilding exercises. I tell you what, she 
 only weighed 118 (at 5???1???) in her heydays, but she competed and beat the big girls that 
 weighed in their 160's. She competed against the men and was even invited to join the 
 men's team, where they went on to win the state championship. She would rep out 225 
 like is was nothing, doing 10 to 15 reps for 4 sets. She would bench 185 for reps, her 
 deadlift would stop the gym, she???d pull 315 lbs. like it was 135. 

 It impressed me how a little peanut was so much stronger and so focused than any huge 
 'roid' monster in the gym. Mind you, she was a drug free athlete, it was all mental with
 her, she never missed her training, and was determined to be a winner. She still holds 
 several Arizona records.

 Do you think that a Shot Putter doesn't do any weight training, does the Olympic Sprinter 
 only run and not do any leg training, even the Competitive Cyclist does circuit weight 
 training (machines). I know everyone knows about the Pro Basketball Player, you know 
 that they weight train don't you. Their sport is made up of fast ballistic movements, yet 
 they weight train. I hope you get my point. 

 Do not allow others to influence you, educate yourself. You of course have to me smart 
 about mixing up your weight training with your boxing. Even if you only slightly believe it 
 could give you that edge, why would you overlook the weights. You just don???t want to 
 read someone else???s material and think that it???s the only road to winning a championship, 
 they are not god, nothing is concrete. As a complete athlete, you should be conducting 
 your own research, before believing another.  

 The next time someone tells that weight training is not for Boxers, you???ll know what to 
 say... Strength = Power.

*Bottom Line:* You need all three types of training to be an overall developed Boxer. 
 I hope I have stressed the importance of weight training. You need power behind your 
 punches, you want to be able to knock the guy out. Build your muscles smart and train 
 wisely and always push your limits.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## P-funk (Aug 24, 2006)

"Muscle Bound is the destruction of Flexibility from poor training"

Mike Boyle


----------



## steve09 (Aug 24, 2006)

very intresting read. ive just quit boxing for a while. i was in the welterweight up to 141 pounds did alot of cardo training. manly to keep weight down. did ok won our college championships  (first thing i ever won) now im finding it so hard to gain mass. some of the other lads with abit more meat on them used to body build i was always told you dont need to but i can see the otherside of the debate.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 24, 2006)

That's crazy that foreman would put this thread up today....because I was about to start a thread on a related topic......


















I WON MY FIRST EVER BOXING MATCH LAST NIGHT!!!

It was at a night club in town and it was amatuer boxing night.  I've been going for 3 years off and on and NEVER boxed.  I had no training and considered my self not to be conditioned for it.  But I got in there, did what my friend and the ref told me (both are professional fighters) and I fucking WON.  Even landed a badass uppercut in the first round!!  Total Pwnage!!  Man that was exhilirating.  I am thinking taking up boxing as a form of cardio in the near future.  I was focused, calm, and calculated.  I was born for this shit.


----------



## kcoleman (Aug 24, 2006)

Good read. 5"1, 118 pound female powerlifter squatting 225 for 15 reps, benching 185 for reps and deadlifting 315. Amazing.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 24, 2006)

Does anyone know who this author is?  Is he a boxing coach?  is he famous in the boxing circle?


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Does anyone know who this author is?  Is he a boxing coach?  is he famous in the boxing circle?


He was a powerlifter years ago and now owns a Boxing gym. I'm not sure about his boxing credentials but the trainers at the gym are pro or former amature fighters. He is not famous in the boxing world nor are his trainers....just a local gym.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 29, 2006)

Good read.


----------

